# Could rain be coming in through a vent ?



## toofast

Not sure if this will make sense, but I will attach a few pics to help...

Last night we had what they call a 100 year rain storm.  Basically it rained inches and inches super fast.

The house is a few years old and I never ever had a leak.  This morning my sons ceiling was quite wet...basically a spot 1 ft in diameter was soaked.  Going outside, I noticed a "vent" stack in the ceiling above his room. The top is wide open (meaning no rain shield), However I was told this is normal.

As you can see, there appears to be no moisture around the opening on the top if the roof, but it does look like the insulation might be a bit damp.  I could not get up close as I did not want to walk across he attic...so these are from my zoom lens.

Is it possible it rained so hard, excess water got into the vent and they at the lower elbow it leaked out?  That would mean the pvc was not perfectly sealed?  

Or could the rain come in without actually touching the roof material?  Outside the flashing (i think this is what it is called) looks perfect and no shingles are missing.

Any other ideas ?

Hope my question makes sense...


----------



## nealtw

I would take a closer look at the flashing around the pipe on the roof, If there is no sign of water on the sheeting, it makes sense that it runs down the outside of the pipe. You may want to remove wet insulation and let ceiling dry.  This probibly isn't new but just showed up with big storm.


----------



## toofast

Ok I will, but it basically looks brand new.  I took a similar hi-res picture and blew it up 10x, since I can't get on the roof now.  I will find that pic and post that as well.

6 months ago, when I finished my office...I examined every square foot of the attic and no signs of moisture...so if this is old, I missed it for sure.

I guess an unrelated question is how do I move across the attic without totally compacting and messing up the blown in insulation.  I've heard that once you compress and/or disturb it rapidly losses it's R Value ?


----------



## toofast

well on closer inspection and a better lens on my camera it looks like I might see a slight crack...

wow...thanks for making me look at this again.

NOW the question is...can a DIY guy with some experience figure out how to safely get up on the steep roof ?

In my past life in college I had all the "right" gear to climb such a monster...now 30 years later...I have a really nice ladder 

Any advice on how to safely navigate the roof for a diy'er would be appreciated.

Also, I've seen the "slip" on rubber boots?  Are they a solid solution...vs. tearing up shingles ?


----------



## CharlieO

If you want to get across the attic, use 2 peices of wood that you can slide across the joists, and move the insulation to the side as you go, your correct the less compression the better.

Then the first thing I would do, is to get out the ladder and put a hose inside the top of the vent pipe, have some see if you get water inside, this will determine if the issue is the pipe joints, from the pics the lower vent pipe looks like it is pitched wrong.

If the is all dry then spray the hose around the outside of the vent on the roof and see if you get water inside. the you need to replace the flashing.
A lead flashing is better than the rubber one, they don't break down.


----------



## toofast

Ok...so what I am hearing is that "air/vent" pvc needs to be pitched the same as "waste" lines...so if not, I could have water collecting in the elbow and if not totally water tight, I could be getting my leak.

Makes sense...I will do what you recommended...and post what I find.

Thanks so far...


----------



## handyguys

From your first pics it looks like your pipes are glued except for maybe the last section of pipe going through the roof. I don't think that's the issue. I'm voting for the rubber boot on the flashing having deteriorated. If you are not comfortable getting on the roof then just call a roofer for a fix. It shouldn't be expensive for a new boot. Around here we have a company that advertises when they come out for an estimate they can do repairs at the same time without a new appointment. Find someone like that. The flashing boot should be something every roofer has on his truck if he does repairs. I cant imagine a roofer charging more than a couple bills to do the repair.


----------



## toofast

Picture is worth a 1,000 words.

So as luck may have it, pretty good rain today.  Decided to come home from work early and see if I could see anything.

sure enough...see drips of water on the camera.

So I climb into the crawl space...and low and behold the upper section, the last joint before going through the roof (as mentioned) just spins around like it was NEVER glued.

There was no water up top round the flashing...just a good amount of water at the joint.

My plan is to wait till is stops raining...reglue that joint.  

THEN I think the whole pipe can be lifted by putting a block of wood on the lower 90 degree and then readusting the J clamps....there should be plenty of flex in the long runs.  HATE to take everything apart...I may try the block first and see I can get away with that.  

Long term I still will replace the flashing this summer...but at least it is not causing the immediate issue.

Thanks to all for their help!


----------



## nealtw

Good call Handy


----------



## handyguys

Thanks nealtw altho I really thought it was the boot.

toofast - You shouldnt have to undo anything. When its dry yuo should just be able to push the spinning pipe up, through the roof a bit, then use the pvc primer/cleaner and then the glue and push it back together. Write back if you need instructions on gluing pvc (or read the can or google it)


----------



## toofast

Well...hard to believe but STILL leaking.

So after 5 years of NO ISSUES, two separate issues at the same time.  As soon as I fixed the original defect, meaning no glue AND there was a CAP on the line...so no venting.

Fixed it...see pic. Actually fix was easy, hard part was climbing with all tools across the attic.

Next day HUGE RAINS...HUGE LEAK still...

So now I have to go up on the roof or hire someone and fix the BOOT issue as well.


----------



## CharlieO

One word of caution, if you push the pipe up to glue it make sure that the boot stays in the upward cone position and does not pull down with the pipe or you will end up with a leak there also.


----------



## toofast

I checked that and the boot was still in the right position...
Hard to believe I had two problems at once after years of no problem. 

Guess when it rains it pours...no pun intended.


----------



## CharlieO

Yup sometimes Life happens.
But the second issue may have been caused by repairing the first, as you moved the pipe around to reglue it you disturbed the boot and it is now leaking.
Not a hard fix, just have to be careful when breaking the shingle loose, and make sure you cement them back down.
As a temporary fix, you can just slide a new boot over pipe to cover the old boot until it can be properly installed, just to keep water form getting in.
CharlieO


----------

